# Are new chick



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Are baby Chick boo*

here is a picture of are new chick he/she is a day old and weighs 9g already


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats !  shes adorable


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

we don't now if its a boy or a girl yet


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

Partner thinking of the name boo cause it can be a girls or a bous what u lot think


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the little guy!
Name is completely your choice!
I make up all my names and thought they were all so unique which I loved and then I came here and realized so many people have a 'skittles' or 'Oreo'..  haha
Ezio is unique and my fav named tiel!
Boo is great!! Not too unique.. But nevertheless a great name and easy to respond too when teaching him!


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

i think boo but it will prob change when pin feathers start coming throu lol


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

....fh.....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> ....fh.....


What does this mean?

The baby is adorable!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

They always look so fluffy and soft don't they?


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> The baby is adorable!


Sorry I was pointing out the thread title error... then realised no one cares / will care ;-)


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

awww so cute


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Its a lovely baby cockatiel.I like the name Boo Congrats X x


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks guys we will be weighing boo again soon does anyone now if boo is a good weight at the moment?


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

i suppose he is in a good weight otherwise the mods who have commented above would have advised you on that


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

weighs 14g today


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like he's steadily gaining weight which is a good thing.

Is he the only one to hatch so far?


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah all the other eggs didn't develop we checked day before he/she hatched


----------



## Alison (Sep 4, 2012)

So fluffy. Adorable


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

17g tonight he little fat fluff ball lol


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

yesterday boo weighed 21g and today he weighed 27g


----------

